# Brooder vs chicks & size



## gar (Nov 1, 2014)

OK it's snowing again so I'm going out to my heated garage, listen to old rock n' roll, drink coffee and find a project to start....(and hopefully finish)

I'm planning on building a 4' x 8' brooder (have a lot of plywood on hand)
How many chicks can I comfortably start with,? it will be in a heated garage and will have a divider in the middle for new chicks.Also how long do you keep the chicks in a brooder?
Thank you in advance for your input...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Day old chicks? You can fit a lot. Its the intervening grow out that things could get mighty tight if you have too many. I wouldn't be putting more than four or five large fowl in a 4X4 area during the time they are old enough to be moved. Not knowing your state they might end up being indoors longer if your weather is really cold and windy and can get pretty big during that time.

General rule of thumb for move out is being fully feathered but weather conditions are also part of the equation. Mild warm temps, that works pretty well.


----------

